# hand pump added to existing well hydrant



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Can this be done? 

We have a well with the typical hydrant beside the well. What would it take to add a hand pump in case of a power outage?

The DC area power outage has me thinking about how I would water my livestock.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Try this link: Bison Hand Water Pumps

I have one of these on my 300 foot artesion well, works great!:cowboy:


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We have the Simple Pump. Goes down the casing beside the submersible to 174', with static water level at 140'. Works great.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Ozarks Tom said:


> We have the Simple Pump. Goes down the casing beside the submersible to 174', with static water level at 140'. Works great.


Do you pump by hand or do you have the motor option?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Logbuilder, that's what wives are for!

If she reads this I'm dead.


----------



## Mac_ (Sep 27, 2009)

I just got my simple pump a week ago. It looks like it is very well built. It allows you to pressurize the line and the expansion tank serving your house and pressurize it up to about 50 psi. With a large expansion tank you could pump it up a couple times a day and have water for flushing toilets and washing hands all day. A large expansion tank will also provide enough water for a fast shower. I did not order the 12 volt motor option.

Mac


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Some years ago I got some literature about a hand pump that installed using the well's pitless adapter and pressurizing the existing water system. The unique thing was that it installed into the existing electric pump line in the well so it was ready to just go out and pump the handle if the power went out. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have a simple hand pump - cheap too - $69.00 from Lowe's about five years ago. We just drilled a 4 inch hole in the top of a water cistern, then put PVC pipe down it and then up to the hand pump. To make it easier to use, we built a wood table out of scrap wood and set the pump in the middle of the table. It works just fine. We have only had to use it during one power outage since we usually plan ahead and have plenty of water anyway but we do use it for "this and that" outside.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

You can get shallow well pumps pretty cheap. If your well is over 60', they don't work efficiently, if at all. My well is 300', with the Simple Pump, if the water level drops, I can add sections down to well below water level again.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I've looked into one that I think was a Bison. Best to install when well is dug, but can be done afterwards. It is stainless steel, pumps water into spout or a turn of a knob and will pump into the house.


----------

